# CWM Touch vs CWM



## billyk

I just rooted last night and the process was less-than-smooth, but I got there. After rooting, I lost recovery, tried command prompts and ROM Manager's "Flash CWM" function. I have come to learn that CWM sometimes doesn't "take" on the first try, and it was probably my multiple attempts at flashing CWM that probably did the trick.

But during that process, I scrolled down ROM Manager's list and selected to buy CWM Touch, which I did, but as far as I can tell, I never downloaded or installed it. It was a move driven by despiration at the moment.

Right now, CWM works fine, and curiously, it has a "touch" interface. So I am a bit confused...

- Should I just stick with CWM?
- Should I explore installing CWM Touch b/c it offers some cool stuff that CWM doesn't?
- Aren't both of these apps "touch"?

No problem just staying with what I have and considering that purchase a donation to the Dev!
Your thoughts?


----------



## nunyazz

I would move to the latest CWM touch or TWRP. They are much easier to move around in.


----------



## nhat

CWM Touch works more like TWRP in that each menu item behaves like a tile.

The other CWM is also touch-based but selecting an option requires you to hit the Enter key on the bottom right versus just touching the command you want to execute. I prefer TWRP's touch interface because there's less chance of accidentally touching something you don't want.


----------



## imperivm

TWRP


----------



## iPois0n

nhat said:


> CWM Touch works more like TWRP in that each menu item behaves like a tile.
> 
> The other CWM is also touch-based but selecting an option requires you to hit the Enter key on the bottom right versus just touching the command you want to execute. I prefer TWRP's touch interface because there's less chance of accidentally touching something you don't want.


If your talking bout CWMR you do not need to press the enter key. All I use is swipe gestures. Bottom nav buttons are barely ever used for me.


----------



## Executor

After trying both CWM Touch and TWRP, I prefer TWRP. The interface is more polished, you can queue up files to flash all in one go, and the touch sensitivity isn't ridiculously high. The only thing CWM has going for it anymore, IMO, is incremental backups.


----------



## billyk

To close this out, how can I:

- Check to see what recovery I have installed?
- Uninstall CWM
- Install CWM Touch that I've purchased, but apparently have not installed yet

Sorry if this is basic stuff, but I had a challenging time rooting, and I'd hate to hose this up now!


----------



## ERIFNOMI

billyk said:


> To close this out, how can I:
> 
> - Check to see what recovery I have installed?
> - Uninstall CWM
> - Install CWM Touch that I've purchased, but apparently have not installed yet
> 
> Sorry if this is basic stuff, but I had a challenging time rooting, and I'd hate to hose this up now!


-Boot into recovery and read the reported version
-You don't want to do this. Just flash a new one over the old.
-If you've purchased CWM Touch through Koush's app, flash from there.


----------



## billyk

Hey erifnomi. Thanks for the reply.

I checked my current version and its CWM 6x. I flashed CWM Touch from within ROM Manager, it
Indicated that the flash was successful, but when I booted into recovery again, it was still CWM 6x.

Maybe I should just stay where I am?


----------



## -iD

billyk said:


> Right now, CWM works fine, and curiously, it has a "touch" interface. So I am a bit confused...


i lol'd a bit at this; if you have a touch interface, then you already have CWMR touch.









ROM manager doesn't report touch or not; my CWMR touch 6.0.1.0 is reported simply as being ClockworkMod 6.0.1.0.

have fun!


----------



## billyk

-iD said:


> i lol'd a bit at this; if you have a touch interface, then you already have CWMR touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROM manager doesn't report touch or not; my CWMR touch 6.0.1.0 is reported simply as being ClockworkMod 6.0.1.0.
> 
> have fun!


EXCELLENT!

I did my best by looking within CWM and didn't see any "Touch" in the name. Who knew?

So I am "there".

How cool is that. Thanks for your reply!!


----------



## nhat

iPois0n said:


> i lol'd a bit at this; if you have a touch interface, then you already have CWMR touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROM manager doesn't report touch or not; my CWMR touch 6.0.1.0 is reported simply as being ClockworkMod 6.0.1.0.
> 
> have fun!


There are 2 different versions of the CWMR Touch recovery.


----------



## billyk

Yikes!
I've got the same as the poster above:
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]ClockworkMod 6.0.1.0.[/background]
Works well for me!


----------



## nhat

billyk said:


> Yikes!
> I've got the same as the poster above:
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]ClockworkMod 6.0.1.0.[/background]
> Works well for me!


It's the same recovery, they just behave differently.

One looks like this:









And the other like this:


----------



## -iD

nhat said:


> And how do you select the intended option without accidentally touching something else?
> 
> There are 2 different versions of the CWMR Touch recovery.


would that be koush's official CWMR and unstable app's version?

I think, looking at the one on my phone and your pics, that the first one (6.0.1.1 in your pic) is the official release and the other one is the unstable apps version (notice that it adds "CWM-based" to the title line).

On the real CWMR, the way you select is to click on the line you want, and don't fat finger it








you get a confirmation before it actually responds, so you have the opportunity to verify that you clicked in the right spot.

i worried about this too before i installed it, but once i got it on my phone, i've not had any issues with click accuracy.


----------



## nhat

-iD said:


> would that be koush's official CWMR and unstable app's version?
> 
> I think, looking at the one on my phone and your pics, that the first one (6.0.1.1 in your pic) is the official release and the other one is the unstable apps version (notice that it adds "CWM-based" to the title line).
> 
> On the real CWMR, the way you select is to click on the line you want, and don't fat finger it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you get a confirmation before it actually responds, so you have the opportunity to verify that you clicked in the right spot.
> 
> i worried about this too before i installed it, but once i got it on my phone, i've not had any issues with click accuracy.


That could be the case but the Clockworkmod site lists 2 different recoveries:


Code:


<br />
[URL=http://download2.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-6.0.1.0-toro]http://download2.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-6.0.1.0-toro[/URL].img<br />
[URL=http://download2.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-touch-6.0.1.0-toro]http://download2.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-touch-6.0.1.0-toro[/URL].img<br />

I've boot bothed and the top link is the bottom image and the bottom link is the top image. The official CWMR touch behaves more like TWRP while the "non-touch" behaves more like previous versions of CWMR only it incorporates use of the touch screen to scroll and select.


----------



## -iD

nhat said:


> That could be the case but the Clockworkmod site lists 2 different recoveries:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> [URL=http://download2.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-6.0.1.0-toro]http://download2.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-6.0.1.0-toro[/URL].img<br />
> [URL=http://download2.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-touch-6.0.1.0-toro]http://download2.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-touch-6.0.1.0-toro[/URL].img<br />
> 
> I've boot bothed and the top link is the bottom image and the bottom link is the top image. The official CWMR touch behaves more like TWRP while the "non-touch" behaves more like previous versions of CWMR only it incorporates use of the touch screen to scroll and select.


i believe you are mistaken. i just downloaded cwmr6.0.1.0 non touch from the clockworkmod site, and it looks like your second image BUT it does not say "based" in the title line, and has no touch functionality. i honestly don't know what recovery the second image is showing, but i don't think it is an official clockwork mod release.


----------

